# So where do you keep your tamper ?



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Hiya all !! I don't know about you all but I like to display my absurdly expensive tamper next to my machine. However, it always looks lost sitting alone ... Waiting to tamp !!

After my wife dragging me around Ikea yesterday and the inevitable 15 mins in the smelly candle section I began to dream of coffee !! And there before my eyes was an orifice the same size as my portafilter. I had seen the perfect 'display station' for my tamper. Ikea (uk) are selling a triangular brushed steel/alloy candle holder PERFECT for using as a tamper station. £2:99 !! My wife did look a little disturbed as I actually began to show some enthusiasm in the candle 'pink zone' and was clearly confused as I carefully placed the large Minute Candle holder into that huge yellow bag thing I seem to have attached to my shoulder on every Ikea endurance test.

Arriving home a quick disc of rubber matting was made and inserted into the bottom of the metallic candle holder to cushion and protect the bottom of my precious tamper.

Hey Presto !! My 57/58mm tamper has a 'parking lot' and looks so purposeful in its new home.

Foreseeable drawbacks?

Firstly my wife will attempt to confiscate the Tamper Station and try to stick candles in it.

Secondly ... God forbid ... She will remind me how productive my last visit to Ikea was and suggest the we really should go more often.

Have a good coffee day !!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Pictures?

Mine just sits in my single filter basket on the unit top.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine just sits on the grinder tray


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

Picture! My tamper just stands on the tamping mat


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Saw these unusual anodized steel tampers in a shop in Old Compton Street, yesterday.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Saw these unusual anodized steel tampers in a shop in Old Compton Street, yesterday.


I have to say...that tamper looks absolutely useless....you may as well just stick it up your a***!


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

shaunclarke said:


> I have to say...that tamper looks absolutely useless....you may as well just stick it up your a***!


Haha, you're absolutely right. Immediately thought about a bplugg


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not getting dragged into any bp conversation...









My tamper sits in a single basket which is located on the MC2 when not in use.

Al


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

onemac said:


> I'm not getting dragged into any bp conversation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you prove it??? LOL.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

...er, no, I think they are for gentlemen


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not sure their too bothered about gender...

My tamper sits on top of my machine... no one else seems to do that? Bad idea?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine sits on a motta Tamper stand, I'm posh(ish)


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

On top of my Gaggia Classic getting nice and warm


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine sits on a wooden motta Tamper stand very nice....


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine sits on a black ice hockey puck, which is also handy as a stand for my bottomless PF when I'm loading the basket and then as a tamping matt.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine tends to sit on the gaggia in the double basket

please show us pictures!


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine just sits on my ClickMat by the side of the machine. I gave my "puck" to Rachel.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

like others mine sits in a Motta tamper stand next to my grinder, I was looking at the cafelat ones that you mount on the wall but i think that would just mean excessive reaching when it is already so conveniently placed, I also like the regular cafelat tamper stands but they look tight fitting and next on my purchase list is a Reg Barber 58.3mm for a tighter fit in the VST baskets, I don't know if it would get stuck in the stand when picking it up?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

My tamper is the absurd size of 45mm or something. No tamper stand that will fit for me







But I was thinking of the Cafelat wall mounted tamper hanger, might help keep it away from the cats.


----------

